# H: 40k codex books for sale



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm having a clearout of my 40k stuff. I have the following codex books for sale:


Codex: Eldar (4th. Ed.)
Codex: Eldar (3rd. Ed.)
Codex: Space Marines (4th. Ed.)
Codex: Dark Angels (4th. Ed.)
Codex: Black Templars (4th. Ed.)
Codex: Eye of Terror (4th. Ed.)
Codex: Chaos Space Marines (4th. Ed.)
Codex: Chaos Space Marines (3rd. Ed.)
Codex: Tyranids (4th. Ed.)

4th. Ed. Rulebook
Weapons and wargear reference manual

I'm looking to sell each 4th. Ed. Codex for around £5, with postage being £1 (for UK buyers). I'll sell the 3rd. Ed. Codexes for around £2, with postage being £1 too. 

I'll sell the rulebook for £10, with postage being £2 (for UK buyers) as it is quite heavy.

All are in good condition.

Any questions, send me a PM!


----------

